
Show HN: Raspberry Pi WiFi extender/router/ad-blocker to filter all DNS traffic - jsingleton
https://unop.uk/pi-hole-extended-part-1/
======
jsingleton
Pi-hole® (network-wide tracker/ad blocking) set up as a WiFi
repeater/extender. This improves WiFi coverage, allows switching between the
unfiltered/filtered connections and forces all traffic through the filter from
devices that try to evade it.

Part 2: [https://unop.uk/pi-hole-extended-part-2](https://unop.uk/pi-hole-
extended-part-2)

